# Radon Carbongabel



## Speichennippel (28. August 2014)

Von Radon gibts eine Carbongabel für 29" MTBs.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...red-ud-disc-carbongabel-15mm-210529/wg_id-205

Gibt es Kompletträder mit dieser Gabel?
Könnte man diese Gabel in jedes 29" Radon einbauen?
Gibts eine Option, statt Federgabel diese einbauen zu lassen?

So ein BlackSin 29 8.0 mit der Starrgabel fände ich sehr reizvoll.


----------



## filiale (28. August 2014)

Wenn die Einbauhöhe stimmt, ist sie kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (29. August 2014)

Man müsste ein Komplett-Radon kaufen, die Federgabel ausbauen, verkaufen, die Carbongabel kaufen und einbauen?


----------



## filiale (29. August 2014)

korrekt.


----------



## Speichennippel (29. August 2014)

Mmm, ziemlich umständlich. Noch eine Option wäre, die Federgabel fahren bis sie Schrott ist und dann auf starr gehen.


----------



## filiale (29. August 2014)

Bei den heutigen Federgabeln kannste aber sehr lange fahren...da geht eher der Carbonrahmen kaputt


----------



## Speichennippel (29. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Federgabeln kannste aber sehr lange fahren...da geht eher der Carbonrahmen kaputt



Ich bin eine Wartungssau. Federgabeln halten bei mir maximal 2 Jahre. 
Einzig die Cannondale Fatty habe ich jetzt schon länger. Aber auch nur, weil sie alle 2 Jahre repariert worden ist.


----------

